# Stena Line Jumboizes Ro-pax Ferries



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

stena line announces an investment of 100million€ to increase the capacity of it's two ro-pax vessles on the hoek van holland service.
the 188m long stena hollandica will be lenghtened by 50m and the 211m long stena britannica by 30m
according to stena line they willafter that be the largest ro-pax ferries in the world by lenght.
the refit boosts the cargo capicity of stena hollandica by 900 lane m to a total of approx.3,400.
to the cargo capacity of stena britannica will be added 700 lane m increasing her capacity to 4,100
the vessles wll be rebuilt at Lioyd werft bremerhaven with start in the beginning of 2007.
both vessles sre schduled to be back in service for the summer season 20007.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

dom said:


> both vessles sre schduled to be back in service for the summer season 20007.


That's one very long refit, LOL.

You must have the same keyboard as me, it just types what it wants half the time!


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

from a chinise news paper they print it as they wish.

what was the question again/dom


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

*Stena Britannica*

Hi Dom
I work on the Stena Britannica. The current thinking on the refit project is we will be both back in service by Easter, roughly taking 5 weeks per vessel. The Stena Discovery is leaving the service in early January. This is why the two ships are being modified. Looking forward to see what this ship looks like afterwards. I have seen the plans, but can't say anymore then that.
Regards
Karl


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Good news,

The most important thing though is to keep the route open.

Rushie


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

The newbuild STENA TRADER will cover on the route during the re-buildings.

I also understand that the conventional ships will again take foot passengers once the HSS finishes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi
The best thing to do with this thread is to wait & see what happens. At the moment, even we don't know exactly what is going on, just basic details & rumours flying around the ships.
What we do know is that the Stena Discovery is going. The Stena Britannica & the Stena Hollandica are being lengthened in Germany. The Stena Trader may cover the route, and the Stena Seatrader returns from Holyhead to cover the Killingholme route. However, no final decision has been made.
The route is being kept open, why spend all that money if the route is going to close?. Stena have commited to this route and we need to keep up the service to prove they made a right choice.
Regards
Karl


----------

